# Painting for AMA Specialty Rescue Raffle, DONE



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just received a photo of the oil painting L. Claire painted for the AMAR
Specialty Live Auction for Rescue.
She out does herself year after year. This one is just too cute, Special and I 
understand some of the SM puppies modeled for this??. 
If you would like to be in the bidding for this one and arent going to the Specialty Luncheon, find a member that is and have them bid for you. 
I hope to join in this year myself.
What a treasure this would be to own. 
Thanks and many Thanks to L. Claire for her continued support and work for our Rescues.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Her work is unbelievably beautiful! I hope this painting raises a ton of money for rescue. Any chance they'll do an online auction in the future?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That is spectacular! It would make a beautiful header for a website too! Or Facebook background picture. You could possibly also raffle a jpeg for that use too and help raise even more money for the cause!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE this!! Fantastic job, Claire!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a wonderful painting Claire, that is just adorable!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Stunning, just beautiful!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my, That is beautiful.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That painting is breathtakingly beautiful. What a fantastic artist you are Claire. I am sure it will bring many $$$$ to the AMA rescue.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Another amazing painting Claire! I absolutely LOVE it  I hope it raises LOTS of $$$$$


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Claire - you indeed outdid yourself!!!! This is off the charts cute!!!:wub::wub: You're so talented! :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love it!! I's beautiful!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow! That is stunning!

You know, it would be amazing if limited addition copies of this could be made somehow and sold to all interested in having one-- more money for the cause! I know I can't outbid certain people (looking at you Lynn, LOL), but I'd buy a copy in a heartbeat! I don't know enough about art to know if it would be possible, but... just a thought!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Who are the pup models?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww I love it!!!! Soooo cute!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Clare this one is amazing. I recognize some of the models too. Just fabulous! :aktion033::aktion033:

I also think some limited edition prints would be a good idea. Don't know if you have that sort of thing set up Clare?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

*GASP* I LOVE IT!!!! ....and I do believe I see Ava there too!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I love this idea!!!



socalyte said:


> Wow! That is stunning!
> 
> You know, it would be amazing if limited addition copies of this could be made somehow and sold to all interested in having one-- more money for the cause! I know I can't outbid certain people (looking at you Lynn, LOL), but I'd buy a copy in a heartbeat! I don't know enough about art to know if it would be possible, but... just a thought!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Any updates as to whether having copies available is a consideration?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lets see who wins it and if they will agree to selling limited addition prints.
Will have to get with L. Claire on that too. 
I dont think Lynn is going this year, so will see how the bidding goes. Hugs, Edie


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Edie! So...are we going to find out who the models were? Some of those faces I think I can guess, but I'd love to know for sure!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can ask about the models and let you know, if I get the answer
Maybe L.Claire will answer herself.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Yessss...we want to know!


----------

